# Anyone have any 6" or 12" curves gathering dust?



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Trying to make another Track for the Youth. I have tons of straights and 9" curves. Looking to build another portable track as the first was so much fun and is a hit. 

The second track I made needed larger curves and a larger table and is not as easily transported (they don't want it at the church as they state they don't have the space). Just need to finish landscaping.

I really want to do a routed track, but I have no idea what I'm doing, do click track it is.


Here's the track I made with the help of my HT brethren....


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

what kind of track is it?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I can use any brand, but this was tyco.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

What brand of track are you looking for?

Tom


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

whatever kind I can get my hands on. preferably cheap or free.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Since these curves are still available (for both Tyco and Tomy), chances are they will be regular price. Slotcar Central has the Tyco curves for sale.

If you want them cheap, you need to get lucky at a second-hand store, flea market or garage sale.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

You might be better off just specifying a brand and asking for donations. There is a lot of track out there not being used.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

If you like Tomy, I can surely contribute. I need to go thru my extensive extra track collection and cut it down to size over the next month. Sure to have some if you want it.


----------

